
MH370: China releases satellite images of possible crash site - aburan28
http://www.theguardian.com/world/blog/2014/mar/12/mh370-search-extended-into-andaman-sea-live-updates?CMP=fb_gu
======
ccarpenterg
_Oil rig worker says he saw Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370 burst into flames_

Source: [http://www.news.com.au/world/oil-rig-worker-says-he-saw-
mala...](http://www.news.com.au/world/oil-rig-worker-says-he-saw-malaysia-
airlines-flight-mh370-burst-into-flames/story-fndir2ev-1226853302184)

------
eliteraspberrie
The images are from SASTIND, available here:
[http://www.sastind.gov.cn/n112/n117/c303244/content.html](http://www.sastind.gov.cn/n112/n117/c303244/content.html)

These images interpolated 400%:

[http://www.eliteraspberries.com/files/303251-416.png](http://www.eliteraspberries.com/files/303251-416.png)

[http://www.eliteraspberries.com/files/303252-55.png](http://www.eliteraspberries.com/files/303252-55.png)

[http://www.eliteraspberries.com/files/303253-144.png](http://www.eliteraspberries.com/files/303253-144.png)

------
melling
Can this information be used in the crowd-sourced search that is happening on
[http://tomnod.com](http://tomnod.com) so people can focus on that area for a
while?

~~~
meritt
Most likely but I couldn't find an easy way to go to a specific lat/lon
coordinate and they make interacting with their system in an unintended
fashion fairly annoying. If you click the 'random location' you'll see a POST
which contains a JSON body that has lat/lng coords and such, might be able to
manipulate that in order to figure out the correct grid # that tomnod assigns
to that area.

~~~
zeratul
Please let us know. I think they are using their own internal lat/lon mapping
to encode images. I was able to get some images using their API:

[https://ddnhehdam2vn0.cloudfront.net/malaysiaair2014_02/18/2...](https://ddnhehdam2vn0.cloudfront.net/malaysiaair2014_02/18/206345/136360.jpg)

[https://ddnhehdam2vn0.cloudfront.net/malaysiaair2014_02/12/3...](https://ddnhehdam2vn0.cloudfront.net/malaysiaair2014_02/12/3224/2133.jpg)

but most of the numbers return 403. Above links roughly match upper left and
lower right corner.

------
bruceb
If they were taken Sunday wonder why it took 4 days for them to become public?
Anyone familiar with satellite imaging? Are the images not sent instantly to
earth where they can then review?

~~~
Shivetya
well someone has to notice something too. In this day and age I expect them to
be available real time but my ex brother in law used to do similar for the air
force and what he could see in a photo is beyond me even after going "its
right there". Video about finding V1 in WW2
[http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-23270332](http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-23270332)
explaining how to find something in photos

~~~
bruceb
That is an awesome story thanks for sharing the link. More people died making
the V1/2 than killed in Britain I didn't know that.

------
r00fus
I'm getting more and more fond of the "live feed" style of reporting that
theguardian.com does so well.

Other than your tech release liveblog, does anyone else do this kind of news
format? It's pretty awesome, as the timeliness of the reporting and sequence
convey a story that goes beyond the individual facts.

~~~
notatoad
Reddit is my go-to for live-feed style news of major events. there's always
somebody in the comments of a front-page thread doing a good running summary
of what's happened so far.

~~~
svenkatesh
Yeah, I found Reddit's investigative journalism superb during the Boston
Marathon Bombing /s

~~~
l33tbro
This attitude still annoys me. Yes, there were a couple of users that may have
jumped to conclusions - but so what. Overall, the Boston Bombing coverage
through Reddit was an amazing, breakthrough experience in the realm of how we
can experience a media event. It represented the first time people could
experience the combination of a) freely available police radio signal b)
satellite imagery c) a mass man-hunt - which resulted in an incredible,
absolutely breakthtaking and adreniline inducing media experience. The
mainstream media? Hours upon hours behind what we were experiencing. Now -
that is now being repeated - to a lesser degree - with flight 370. It's a
shame that a few trolls have obscured this event for what it was. So please
don't tarnish all Reddit users with the title of "Reddit". Isn't that just the
same as talking about "all those Muslims", or, conversely, the jihadist
talking about "America"?

~~~
bhrgunatha
While I agree with you, I think it's important to note that part of the
difference ni the experience is that anyone can post whatever they like in a
forum thread, leading to trolling and worse.

Not everyone has the ability to broadcast news from a news outlet, and
certainly the more reputable ones, which are hours behind, are behind because
they also have habits from more traditional journalism, things like fact
checking and avoiding pure speculation.

> Yes, there were a couple of users that may have jumped to conclusions - but
> so what

You cannot seriously be blind to the implications or consequences can you?

~~~
l33tbro
Sure - while the sense of responsibility within the fourth estate has diluted
with 24/7 news cycle - I agree that the buffer to reporting news (after fact-
checking) remains important. I'm simply highlighting that the last 5 years has
birthed exciting new means of experiencing mass events.

Re: "so what" \- well ... do I get upset a few about racist/homophobic Youtube
commentors? No, because I know that by engaging in this platform (and the
whole interent FTM) I am going to be exposed to a raft of idiots/trolls who
carelessly ruin lives. That is simply the rules of engagement on the internet,
so I thicken my hide and continue on. So I'm not blind to the consequences, as
you put it - I just accept that I cannot control the actions of a speculative,
idiot minority that trolled that missing kid.

~~~
nicpottier
I think you vastly overestimate Reddit's influence there, it might be the
largest ever, but certainly not the first.

I still remember the /. threads during 9/11, now that felt like the first time
that an internet forum really reacted in mass to an event. (queue someone "get
off my lawn" comment about BBS's and Kennedy or something)

~~~
l33tbro
They're not really comparable events. I'm old enough to have been around for
both - and Boston was a far more immersive online expercience. 2001 we didn't
have Streetview and u-stream. Also, 9/11 was not a man-hunt. My online
memories of 9/11 only recall speculation about the sky falling in - after the
fact. What made Boston special (sic) was that it was in real-time - and you
were effectively on the ground with the five-0 in that locked down suburb.

------
gejjaxxita
Serious question: How can they tell it's not a cloud?

~~~
duochrome
I think there are a few different satellites that their imaging systems
respond to different lightwaves.

------
BrandonMarc
It's my understanding the South China Sea is, compared to open ocean, really
more of a shallow lake that happens to be teaming with Chinese subs. American
ones, too, for that matter.

If the plane did hit this body of water, would these subs have noticed it? If
so, are they keeping silent as a matter of tradecraft, to avoid showing their
capabilities to the other side?

